# barber pole worm load!



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

help! I did a fecal on my new goats (one of which I can just now barely touch) and on the slide counted 153 barber pole worms. I wanted to do herbal deworming on my new girls but they will not eat the dewormer. problem is the one I can't touch is pregnant so they are on different formulas and won't eat separated. the vet confirmed barber pole worm and suggested Quest Equine moxidectin paste/gel. but I've read differing suggestions for type of dosing and can I also give it to my preggo girl? I tried the herbal dosing balls and just now tried top dressing their pellets......then when they still wouldn't eat it poured on molasses.............still not eating it and i'm getting frantic that I have to run out and get the moxidectin. the breeder said she has only ever used ivomectin. please goat guru's help me help my goatie girls! thank, kari


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you know when the pregnant got is due, or approximately?

I know you said they are hard to handle - but have you looked at their membrane color (inside lower eyelid?) is it red/pink/white? How do they look overall - in good condition? Is their fur soft and shiny or rough?


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

The one i can touch looks pale pink, the pregnant one looks rougher but i'm not sure if it's just her coloring.can i take and post pics? My friend is coming after work to help me check eyelids and deworm. I just hope i don't lose the little trust i have built with preggie girl


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes you can post photos of them on here - just click the little paperclip icon.

Depending on how long preggo has to go, and how her eyelids looks, you may want to wait to de-worm her until after kidding. It's common to have some worm load in the fecal. The hormones of kidding cause a parasite bloom and it is common to deworm on the day of or day after kidding to help the doe combat this.

I believe the Quest dosage is 1cc/100lbs of goat weight. But I really don't know if it is okay for pregnant does - hopefully somebody else will chime in!

Rough coat can also be caused by mineral deficiency - do you have a good loose mineral out for them? The copper in the minerals also helps their bodies ward off parasites.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi sorry salty love...I ran out for the quest. the preganant one is supposedly due in may.............the buck was in with the females the first week of December until around the same time in march. I have a container of fertrell loose minerals and kelp. have to reduce the size of the pics and then i'll post them here. thank you! kari


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

pics of the pregnant girl


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay - clarification on the eyelid color thing. You have to pull down the lower eyelid and look inside. Google FAMACHA and you'll see what I am saying.

In general she looks like she is in good condition - at least I don't see jutting hips or ribs (although winter coats can hide that). If her FAMACHA is not very pale then I would wait to worm her until the day she kids. That is just my opinion!


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

yes, I did know about pulling down the eyelid.........I was waiting for my friend to come help me catch ,weigh and worm them. I did pull down the lid and in my opinion it looks between the 3 and 4. she is good body weight, I thought you meant rough as in not smooth , shiny coat. they are loosing their winter undercoats. I did go ahead and worm them based on the 1cc/100 lbs dosage of moxidectin while I had my friend to help me.boy those girls are wild!! thankfully they seem to have forgiven me already. i'm sorry I didn't see your post sooner about your opinion on whether to worm or not  . how long before I know if she tolerated the wormer or will lose her baby?>? thank you for helping me...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dosage for any Ivermectin 1% injectable should be 1cc per 40 lbs injected or 1cc per 25 to 33 lbs orally. Dosages on the bottles are incorrect for goats.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

I used oral moxidectin not ivermectin


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The reports on safety are very varied for that wormer on the internet BUT I think she should be okay because most people say it is only dangerous in very early pregnancy. She should be a-okay.

Goats seem to be able to differentiate between the times when you are coming with medicine and the times when you are just there for visiting/feeding! You probably won't lose much ground with the taming. Do you stand by the feeder while they eat their grain ration? You can work your way up from standing as close as they will let you and still eat, to eventually petting them all over while they eat.

Good luck with the girls - the one you posted sure is cute!


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

well, my girl still has her baby intact.......hopefully the danger period is over of her aborting. they did forgive me rather quickly, though they are still a bit jumpy. I sit in the stall with them most every night and feed them by hand out of the bowl in front of me. my younger doe (one y.o. in may) lets me scratch and pet her all over...........just don't grab my collar!!! and the one pictured (2 y.o. in may and first time freshener) lets me touch her face and if i'm slow can scratch her neck and shoulders while she is eating. but don't try to scratch my back and DEFINITELY don't grab my collar!! they do jump up onto the milking stand but get nervous if I try to close the neck part. so that was it with the moxidectin.........one dose?? how long do I give it before running another fecal? i'm really hoping to get them to take the molly's herbal dewormer. I really don't want to have to use chemicals as I will be drinking the milk. thanks for your help, you saved my sanity yesterday! i'll post pics of my other girl when I get time.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Typical worming schedule is repeat 10 days after the first dose, then repeat after another 10 days, then repeat 30 days after that. This ensures that you get ALL the stages of parasites since the wormers don't get the eggs/larvae, so new worms are hatching. This should cover you through her kidding and that vulnerable time when hormones allow worms to go crazy.

I totally understand your wanting to avoid chemicals. If it were me - I would get this sequence of chemical wormers complete on both, and then work on getting them on the herbal wormers preventative. Also, continue to use FAMACHA to monitor them and practice good housekeeping to avoid re-infestations. Wet loafing areas and pastures help the parasites. Rotational grazing if you are set up for it seems to really help. No feeding anything on the ground and keeping feeders up and goat feet out of them as much as possible helps also.

Best of luck with kidding!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kari1052 said:


> help! I did a fecal on my new goats (one of which I can just now barely touch) and on the slide counted 153 barber pole worms. I wanted to do herbal deworming on my new girls but they will not eat the dewormer. problem is the one I can't touch is pregnant so they are on different formulas and won't eat separated. the vet confirmed barber pole worm and suggested Quest Equine moxidectin paste/gel. but I've read differing suggestions for type of dosing and can I also give it to my preggo girl? I tried the herbal dosing balls and just now tried top dressing their pellets......then when they still wouldn't eat it poured on molasses.............still not eating it and i'm getting frantic that I have to run out and get the moxidectin. the breeder said she has only ever used ivomectin. please goat guru's help me help my goatie girls! thank, kari


With the herbal stuff, I got them to eat it down by spraying Apple Cider Vineagar on the grain and really mixing it well..., just an FYI... I have the same problems as you at first.


----------



## kari1052 (Dec 4, 2013)

I tried the herbal balls again only ised brown rice syrup instead pf molasses and they ate them!!! Yay!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

